# tues nite



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Very nice!!!!!!! Great success!!!!!!!!!

Man that made me hungry


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice pile of fish. Don't be shy, bore us with details.


----------



## hookmeup (Oct 7, 2007)

nice fish. good job.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

where abouts are you located sir?

nice fish!, :bowdown ... when's dinner? :hungry


----------



## boutwell_43 (Oct 11, 2007)

All I can say is:bowdown


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

Those look like they came out of the gulf


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

nice fish


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job.... So are you going to throw us a bone? Bay? Gulf?


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Old picture. And from another website.


----------



## dragtester (Oct 3, 2007)

caught these last tues out in gulf just west of perdido pass


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice mess of fish on both


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

those are some fine fish


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Nice Haul :bowdown


----------

